# Finding tenants for farmland with water supply in Algarve



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forums, I hope someone can help me with some advice…

My family owns a plot of land in a rural part of the Algarve that my father bought in 1982. He built a villa on it which we rent as a holiday let, but the rest of the land (2 hectares) is unused farmland. 

It can't be built on but it is excellent, terraced land which formerly had orange groves and a small vineyard. It has its own borehole water supply that also supplies the villa. 

We'd ideally like to rent, or possibly sell this land but don't really know where to find a tenant. It would suit a farmer looking for more land, or someone wanting somewhere for a self-sufficiency project or similar.

Does anyone know if there are planning restrictions on yurts, mobile homes and suchlike on farmland? We'd have no problem with someone setting up in something like that. 

Where do we start? Any ideas and advice very welcome!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Selling is difficult
a) because few want extra land especially if no chance of building
b) if the land does not have it's own Article numbers separate to house and plot, it is now expensive to do, without separate Articles Nos impossible to sell, if and it sounds to be designated Rustica then if you did sell it you must offer to your boundary neighbours at the price agreed (Right to Buy)

Renting I would advise not because you put yourself under danger of losing right to land, far better to offer it to a local to farm with a clear legal and written undertaking that this is a temporary permission on your part and can be revoked with due notice.

Whether you can find someone depends on your local neighbours and what they do with their land, water might be the key

Seriously don't involve yourself with anyone who might put Yurts, mobile homes etc without the correct permissions their illegal and in the Algarve Camaras are far less likely to turn a blind eye or might well actively pursue people who do, and you as the owner of property/land would be also liable 

Re your own letting I presume your aware that it should be Licenced? there have been a few announcements recently that unlicenced property is being looked at.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Good luck in finding someone to rent it...... I've got 2 fields here in the central zone and I can't even find anyone who wants to farm/graze it on a free of charge basis! 

I'd happily let someone do that just to save me the hassle of cutting the damn grass!


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

2H of terraced land is not really suitable for farming unless combines with other plots near by. We looked for some land for a couple of years specifically to grow crops such as peppers and tomatoes interspaced with fruit trees somewhere nearish Pombal on an non-pay agreement, a bit like share cropping. We were not the only ones looking but the problem was finding people who have suitable land because the fertility, water and location all need to be right. If there is a local community where your house is then they will probably be the only ones interested and will know what can be grown there. If the land has not been worked for a while then fruit trees intergrazed by goats (sheep are better) may be the only option.


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone. 

Renting to a farmer in search of some extra land would be our preference, because the bore hole is on the farmland. There are farmers all around us, just not sure how best to go about finding contacts! Will keep making local enquiries…


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Local cafe is a good place to start, take heed about warning on renting unless you tie it up tight legally, your in serious risk of losing ownership of land and should also consider the tax angle


----------



## lonepinealex (Jul 14, 2009)

Many thanks canoeman, we have to meet with the lawyers out there next month anyway so we'll ask for advice on that with regard to renting, and also double check the licensing. I think we have one, but worth checking! Thanks again for all advice, extremely useful.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need an AL licence apart from declaring income


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Our Portuguese neighbours have a tractor but have hardly any land - we have land (1.5 acres) but no tractor.

The arrangement is that a written private contract between us means that they rent the land for 2 Euros per year and this contract contains a signature from them and from me as the land owner.

Neither party wished to involve lawyers due to the cost although in writing and with a signature appears to have been accepted as being a contract between us.

The reason for the low rent is that we don't have the means to maintain the land and they do and they don't have the land they need to farm and we have this. We also don't want to receive an income from the land as that's not required as they are also considered friends and we don't make an income from friends!

Certainly a local cafe (if you have one as we don't within around 4 kms) is a starting point although chatting to someone locally who has animals but who doesn't have the land may also be a possibility.

I suspect it depends on if you are looking to receive an income from the land or the basis just to keep it maintained.

Another neighbour said that if somebody farmed the land without a rental agreement for a period of 10 years that the people farming the land could ask for that land for their ownership - i.e., 10 consequetive years use and it's theirs on request.

I don't know where this comes from except for hearsay, so don't quote me on any common or statue law as I don't know and can't say where that could be researched.

Interesting about the AL.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

AL Licence introduced in 2008 for *anyone Resident or Non Resident *letting Holiday accommodation or B&B for up to 50 people to simplify licensing and create minimum standards for lets.

Application is easy bears little extra cost and is free, not registering attracts hefty fines because that is the Portuguese way

For the past year there have been more warnings by Government that this like a lot of areas will be checked far more.

Incidentally fines are levied by your Camara and I do know of 1 Camara that has written officially to everyone in their area that operates rental and B&B giving them 30 days to register or be fined

As I posted in another post although not had a chance to verify the tax on this type of letting has been reduced this year to 3.75% even more reason to be legal


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Canoeman

That's interesting information as we are considering putting aside a part of the house (within regulations of course) to account for a B&B but only for a couple or possibly a couple and 1 child.

We've got no problems in contributing to the economy in which we live - as long as that economy is fair in return as services need to be paid for.

Portugal used to be extremely difficult in it's paperwork and it's great to find that it is making an attempt as simplification!

I'll take a look at your other post although by the time we're in that position it's likely to have changed if ever we get there at all.

Can't seem to decide to stay put for very long!


----------

